# Front Projection vs. LCD/PDP



## interfx (Feb 6, 2008)

I had been assuming to use a 1080 front projector for my media room, but this weekend saw a new Sharp 65" LCD display. WOW!

Has anyone else seriously considered one of these ($4800) vs. buying a front projector, screen, and all of the mounts, wiring, etc. through your ceiling...

I know the front projector can go upto 100" based upon the size in my room, but 65" sure looks awesome for similar price...

What have others considered in this decision?


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I've seen two CRT front projectors in dedicated theater rooms, one Sanyo Z4 in a dedicated room, and calibrated a system with a Sanyo Z5. Honestly, none of them were able to match the 3d-ness and pop of a good flat panel display. I'm convinced you trade some PQ for size by going with a front projector, even with a proper room. 

Unless you are going to be sitting >11' back, I'd get the 65" LCD.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The units you saw might not be the best or even close to the price indcated by OP. If we talk about $4800, I would also consider the new Epson UB projector with a DIY or a manufactured screen. PQ would propably not be as excellent as a Flat pannel, but should not be too far in an adequate viewing environment.

Big pictures also imply a WOW factor and FP has a more "professional" (is it?) looking dedicated HT.

BTW, I watched Ice Age in a showroom on the mits HC-5000, and I was stunned!! I felt it was a 100" "good" LCD pannel and that was with a bit of ambient light. The UB might have even a better picture and black level than the mits...

This is just my opinion, nothing expert...


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

My oppinion is that the Plasma or LCD panel are technicaly better than projection. 

Now the price are lower for under 70 inches and they could compete with the projector + screed price. But if you want 100 inches screen (assuming your room is big enouhg for that - That is THE question), projector is the best for price and easy installation (think about moving a 100 inches plasma in your basement...)

JP


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you are able to make the room dark enough then a projection system is a much better bang for buck but if you have light issues then a plasma/DLP or LCD direct view display would be the better choice.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

blaser said:


> The units you saw might not be the best or even close to the price indcated by OP.


I'm not certain and I didn't bother to ask the respective owners, but I think CRT projectors are significantly more expensive than the majority of today's front projectors or flat pannels.


----------



## maikeldepotter (Jan 10, 2008)

interfx said:


> I had been assuming to use a 1080 front projector for my media room, but this weekend saw a new Sharp 65" LCD display. WOW!
> 
> Has anyone else seriously considered one of these ($4800) vs. buying a front projector, screen, and all of the mounts, wiring, etc. through your ceiling...
> 
> ...


IMO it all depends on for what purpose you want to optimize your HT. 

For watching movies with a maximum of Theater experience you will defintely need some kind of front projection. Not only because it most closely resembles the Movie Theatre experience (beaming light onto a big white screen in a light controlled room). But also because really big LCD or plasma screens (if you are with more people sitting 2 to 4 times the screen height away from the screen) do either not exist, or cannot produce the picture quality you can achieve with front projection. And this does not necessarily has to be CRT front projection. For instance: I own a Panasonic PT-AE2000 that produces a much more impressive picture than the mentioned "biggest in the world" Panasonic plasma screen.

On the other hand, if you want to use your HT also under "plenty of ambient light conditions" then I would go for a good quality LCD or Plasma screen and accept that I will not have that wide cinema viewing angle unless I want to sit at arm lenght from the screen.


----------

